# Estudios iniciados para averiguar si nuestro cerebro tiene facultades de computador cuántico



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 3, 2018)

Hola amigos, quiero compartir con ustedes este artículo de un sitio de ingeniería de semiconductores. Aparentemente en los estudios sobre como funciona nuestro cerebro en general y como este almacena información por tiempos prolongados aparecen conceptos que consideran que estas funcionalidades aparentan tener propiedades cuánticas. Se especula que los elementos cuánticos, Qubits por ejemplo, en un entorno caliente como lo es un sistema biológico basa en la propiedad de poder tener propiedades de spin y "entanglement" en los núcleos de átomos y estructuras sub atómicas y que tales con podrían existir en materia biológica que contiene sulfuro. 

El tema me parece interesante porque por un lado podría resultar en avances importantes en como funciona nuestro cerebro y que por otro lado representaría una técnica nueva para lograr crear sistemas cuánticos basados en materia biológica en alto grado independiente de la temperatura del entorno.

Repito, no es mas que la información que se están empezando a hacer estudios serios y adecuadamente financiados y que se identifico un posible nuevo camino para implementar sistemas cuánticos que no requieren ser puestos en estados de temperatura muy baja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2018)

El mío al menos parece que no . . .  un hombre no tiene memoria


----------



## Zet@ (Ene 23, 2019)

Los hombres si tienen memoria y mucha... Los caballeros son los que no tienen memoria, por eso son muy escasos.


----------

